
Why your wife should be 27% smarter than you  - ALee
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-10463132-71.html
======
cduan
Link to actual paper:
<http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1102378>

EDIT: This must be an early version of the paper, or the linked article is
substantially overstating its conclusions. (Is there a student on HN who can
get free access to the published version?) I don't even see a metric for
intelligence, other than a binary high/low.

~~~
jey
The one "good" thing about this paper is that they don't even try to defend
the arbitrariness of their model. Absolutely not "robust".

EDIT: The copy I looked through was the published one.
<http://dx.doi.org/10.1016/j.ejor.2009.06.009>

------
armandososa
> "your wife should have a college degree, and you should not"

I don't think college degree == more intelligence, but I'm for the 5 years
younger and same cultural background concepts.

~~~
philk
Hell, as I age I'm for the "10 years younger" concept.

Call me in five years and I'll discuss the virtue of "15 years younger".

~~~
armandososa
In a nutshell, your perfect wife is always 20-25 no matter what's your age :P

------
greenlblue
Ahh, the glories of scientific research, reinforcing useless bias since 1989.
This is why I got into this racket.

------
albertsun
Ugh.... when <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1236686> was posted it was
as a joke. This guy seems to be taking papers like that at face value.

------
sabat
One more reason I wish PG would implement a vote-down function.

